

Serialise and deserialise any Java object to Shared Preferences in Android - brad-curran
https://github.com/bradley-curran/DroidPrefs

======
brad-curran
It's pretty simple to use.

Saving objects: Animal animal = new Animal("Lassie", "Dog");
DroidPrefs.instance(context).put("key", animal).apply();

Loading objects: Animal animal = DroidPrefs.instance(context).get("key",
Animal.class);

